# furry movies



## Vandred (Jun 20, 2007)

i remember when i was a kid i loved this cartoon movie robin hood 
and the main Character was a fox and every one was furry. 
i geuss you could say this movie made me furry. so can any one name off some good furry movies. cause id like to know afew more


----------



## Hisstor (Jun 20, 2007)

there should be some good walt diseny videos

urh let me just scoure my collection for you...


----------



## siskmarek (Jun 20, 2007)

Pretty much any Disney movie will fit the bill.Â Â _Oliver & Company_, _101 Dalmations, The Jungle Book_, etc.Â Â Then there's stuff from Don Bluth's studio, and Universal before they axed their theatrical animation division.Â Â Amblimation is also a good studio for furry movies.

Really, just go to your local video rental store and browse the kid's aisle.Â Â You should see loads of stuff.


----------



## Hisstor (Jun 21, 2007)

lol i dont think i could ever go into a rental store and rent a kids movie lol it be like trying to rent a xxx movie, think i better make use of the brown papper bag again with holes this time. ^^"

yerh but seriously what he said is good that and serch the net


----------



## Esplender (Jun 21, 2007)

LOL ROBIN HOOD


----------



## Hisstor (Jun 21, 2007)

........


how about the jungle book, that was a good one......the original cartoon not that sequal


----------



## umdie80weiss (Jun 21, 2007)

Well i know some but theyÂ´re only partly furry (mostly one or two furry looking person) but if u interested in that as well i can tell u them. Wolf's Rain or Bagi the Monster of Mighty Nature are good ones. Search them on Youtube and uÂ´ll find them.


----------



## Esplender (Jun 21, 2007)

I almost forgot, Cat Soup. And the preceded series.

Though, I wouldn't consider them intentionally furry, though.


----------



## Vandred (Jun 21, 2007)

umdie80weiss said:
			
		

> Well i know some but theyÂ´re only partly furry (mostly one or two furry looking person) but if u interested in that as well i can tell u them. Wolf's Rain or Bagi the Monster of Mighty Nature are good ones. Search them on Youtube and uÂ´ll find them.



wolfs rain was shown on cartoon networks Adult Swim
and i never got to see bagi because i had a school issue laptop with no avi player and no converter so i had it but could not watch it 
there are afew movies i see on and off threw the years 
acuple would be princess mononoke,nausicaa of the valley of the wind, and there was one more that Hayao Miyazaki's created i forget tho. it was worh remembering.....damn it.rawwwr


----------



## Project_X (Jun 21, 2007)

But man that movie is so old now....


----------



## brokenfox (Jun 21, 2007)

There is always http://www.kazeghostwarrior.com/ Kaze, The Ghost Warrior. Its OK, but when you take into consideration that only one person made this in a few months you gain allot of respect for it. It is definitely  worth watching.


----------



## Vandred (Jun 22, 2007)

brokenfox said:
			
		

> There is always http://www.kazeghostwarrior.com/ Kaze, The Ghost Warrior. Its OK, but when you take into consideration that only one person made this in a few months you gain allot of respect for it. It is effeminately worth watching.


nice ^^


----------



## The Ventriloquist (Jun 24, 2007)

InuYasha would fit the bill. He's had about four movies so far, it's furry too. ^^
Vandred, I think you're thinking of My Neighbor Totoro.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 11, 2007)

Ladyhawke. Stars Matthew Broderick, Michelle Pfeiffer and that guy who's name I can only ever remember whenever I don't need to. It's about a man who turns into a wolf at night and his lover, who turns into a hawk during the day. More of a love story than anything, though.


----------



## Starburst (Aug 12, 2007)

Vandred said:
			
		

> umdie80weiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you mean _Pom Poko_?  The one about the tanukis?  I wish I had that movie ;_;


----------



## Kaku (Aug 12, 2007)

Most Disney movies fall into this category.
They're all furries, omfgwtfbbq.


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, Balto was furry, riiight? ( or am I still an idiot ) most anime is also furry, Tokyo mew mew anyone? or does it HAVE to be dogs for mostly everyone? D:
Oh well, anything furry is lion king for me <3


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 13, 2007)

Swat Kats and Road Rovers. They're not movies, but they have furries. Too bad they were cancelled.


----------



## themocaw (Aug 13, 2007)

Wallace and Gromit: Curse of the Were-Rabbit.

It's a good movie, and it fulfills the criteria of being furry.


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 13, 2007)

Water Ship Down


----------



## sgolem (Aug 14, 2007)

Hisstor said:
			
		

> lol i dont think i could ever go into a rental store and rent a kids movie lol it be like trying to rent a xxx movie, think i better make use of the brown papper bag again with holes this time. ^^"
> 
> yerh but seriously what he said is good that and serch the net


Comeonnnnnn... I'm a 21 year old man and I buy Disney movies all the time.

While I applaud sateva9822 for mentioning Watership Down, there is an unfortunate lack of Secret of Nimh on this thead.  Shame on you guys.


----------



## Kobaruto (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're into some avant-garde films, I love Fritz the Cat. Being a stoner, I completely identify with what this cool cat is feeling.


----------



## Tower (Aug 15, 2007)

Meet the Feebles? Lol! XD


----------



## Kobaruto (Aug 15, 2007)

Meet The Feebles is one of Jackson's greatest films. XD


----------



## Kaku (Aug 16, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> Hisstor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that movie.
<3

Also, I remember The Great Mouse Detective. That was a truly great movie.
Hah.


----------



## Magica (Aug 16, 2007)

Usually anything Disney made (TLK, 101 Dalmatians, Brother Bear, Aristocats, etc.), Don Bluth's few (LBT, All Dogs, American Tail, NIMH), Balto, Felidae, Watership Down... Howard the Duck?  

And probably the really old ones in which I haven't seen in years.  This includes Scruffy and Scamper the Penguin.

I'm 23 and I still enjoy Disney movies.  I've collect Land Before Time up to the tenth one as well.  I watched Eight Below for the first time the other night, and even though it's not really a furry like movie I still cried my eyes out.  I didn't care for Happy Feet much when I first bought it but I watched it a second time by myself and actually enjoyed it.


----------



## GinkitsuneYasha (Aug 16, 2007)

Well these aren't movies but a list of tv seirses that are good as well.

Road Rovers
Biker Mice from Mars
Wild West C.O.W. Boys of Moo Mesa
Sonic
Looney Toons
Tiny Toons


Anime Serises.
Hyper Police
Inuyasha (Partly furry)


okay that is all that comes to mind right now.


----------



## MetalliCat (Aug 19, 2007)

ohhh. Water Ship Down. good movie. and Lion King. Roar!


----------



## wrathofautumn (Aug 28, 2007)

Lemme think...some furry movies eh? Hmmm...

Land Before Time
An American Tail
All Dogs Go to Heaven
The Secret of NIMH
Disney's Robin Hood
The Fox and the Hound
The Lion King
The pebble and the Penguin
Rock-A-Doodle
The Jungle Book
Oliver and Company
101 Dalmatians
Journey Home: the Animals of Farthing Wood
Charlotte's Web
Pikachu's Vacation
The american rabbit
Willy the Sparrow
The Lion the witch and the Wardrobe
The little fox
The Cat Returns
Princess Mononoke
Totoro
Brother Bear
The Last Unicorn
Tiny Toon Adventures: How I spent My Summer Vacation

Hmmm...that's all I can think of in my archives for now. I'll post more later.


----------



## Zero_Point (Aug 28, 2007)

GinkitsuneYasha said:
			
		

> Well these aren't movies but a list of tv seirses that are good as well.
> 
> Road Rovers
> *Biker Mice from Mars*
> ...



Oh shit, I remember that show! Man, it looks cheesey thinking back on it. XD


----------



## Xegev (Aug 28, 2007)

Kobaruto said:
			
		

> Meet The Feebles is one of Jackson's greatest films. XD




I thought it was his worst, Heavenly Creatures is my fave by him


----------



## Razzor (Aug 28, 2007)

There was an...  actual movie - a decent one that I saw that had furries....  I dunno what it was called.  It was some random show on TV with a character that resembled an anthro wolf or something...  

There's also American Dragon if you can get around the stupid dialogue...


----------



## Tower (Aug 28, 2007)

Flight of dragons?  More scaley than furry but still, it had a talking dragon.


----------



## evil_ed667 (Aug 29, 2007)

The kid in Gummo wears a bunny hood. Does that count? Then again, they also kill a lot of cats.


----------



## mishioshu (Aug 30, 2007)

it'll always be the best!


----------



## wrathofautumn (Aug 30, 2007)

What about those live action movies that include animated cartoon animals? Like Bedknobs and Broomsticks and Mary Poppins? Do those count?


----------



## TMG (Aug 30, 2007)

Rock and Rule

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_and_rule#Controversy_and_reaction

It was a musical fable, and had Lou Reed playing a character.


----------



## theg90 (Sep 6, 2007)

How about the TV adaption of Redwall?  3 season and loads of story stuff that was not in the book.  The books were better by far, seeing as the show was unfaithful, adding and removing stuff.


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG no one sead The Cat In The Hat thats furry i think lol best line from that movie is *dirty ho*


----------



## Zero_Point (Sep 7, 2007)

Personally, I think there's alot of movies mentioned that don't qualify as "furry". I only consider a character furry if they're humanoid.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 7, 2007)

Furry movies? I dunno.

But I did grow up watching An American Tail - I'm the descendant of Jewish immigrants from Russia. *nodnod*

Aside from that.... *shrug*


----------



## ozzyroo89 (Sep 9, 2007)

Woot First post ever:

I realy liked "The Animals of Farthing Wood" whe i was young.


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Sep 9, 2007)

GinkitsuneYasha said:
			
		

> Well these aren't movies but a list of tv seirses that are good as well.
> 
> Road Rovers
> Biker Mice from Mars
> ...



I think i watched a movie thingy, or collection of that show, liek when i was 5, all i remember is rubarb pie ^.=.^;;

But i don't think any one has mentioned the RESCUERS, there teh lil mouses, they got like, 2 or 3 movies, yet again, a disney movie heh.

I thought Yogi bear was pretty furry, timothy goes to school, same goes for scooby, and shaggy's chin and head were both pretty furry ^.=.^


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 13, 2007)

The Island of Dr. Moreau, based on the novel by H.G. Wells

Classic! Mad scientist used vivisection and hypnosis to turn animals into human beings, but isn't very succesful, and to control them he instills himself as a kind of god. It backfires, of course. Comes in 3 main versions:

"The Island of Lost Souls"
Black and white, starring Charles Laughton as an obese, mincing, whipcracking Moreau. The make-up is primitive but effective. This movie introduces the character of Lota, a slinky, sexy panther woman who seduces the poor sap who is shipwrecked on the Island (the book featured a female panther being changed into a human, but she broke free while still being operated on).

"The Island of Dr. Moreau" 
Seventies version, excellent make-up by John Chambers of "Planet of the Apes" fame, with Michael York as the shipwrecked main character and the gorgeous Barbara Carrera as the panther woman. In this version, Moreau uses injections rather than vivisection to create his creatures, and the panther woman's origins are more mysterious - in the original cut, she gave birth to a leopard cub after they escaped the island, but this was cut from the theatrical release, so we never really know if she was a creation or not. Also in this version alone, Moraeu decides it would be fun to try turning a human being into an animal, and experiments on York. 

"The Island of Dr. Moreau"
Horrible 90's trainwreck version with blubbery, senile Marlon Brando as Moreau and David "Prof. Lupin" Thewlis as the main character, with ugly make-up by Stan Winston (of "Jurassic Park") which make the humanimals look more like mutants than animals, also features some craptacular primitive CGI. Mainly notable for inspiring Mini-Me.

Also check out the Moreau inspired song "No Spill Blood" by Oingo Boingo.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 14, 2007)

YES! The island of Dr Moreau! From what I remember, it was fucking awesome.

I dunno which version I saw. I only knew of the 90s version though, so I suppose that's what I saw.


----------



## Chakat Scirocco (Sep 14, 2007)

I saw the '90s version; didn't think it was _that_ bad.  (Then again, I never think that a movie is "_that_ bad" as long as I enjoy it enough to _ignore_ any glaring flaws...)

Have we forgotten Animalympics?


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 14, 2007)

I think most everyone has forgotten Animalympics by now. It's soooo seventies. How about ROCK AND RULE - sooooo eighties, and recently released to dvd.


----------



## Chakat Scirocco (Sep 15, 2007)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
			
		

> I think most everyone has forgotten Animalympics by now. It's soooo seventies. How about ROCK AND RULE - sooooo eighties, and recently released to dvd.


Eh? _Animalympics_ was made in 1980.  And I happen to have it on my computer.

What?  It's _cute_!  I mean, Tatiana's routine alone made it worth grabbing.  (They just don't animate like that anymore...)

Also...weren't we talking about _furry_ movies, as opposed to those which just have big hair?


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 15, 2007)

Chakat Scirocco said:
			
		

> Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chakat Scirocco (Sep 15, 2007)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
			
		

> Oh, it was cute, if I recall correctly. I just don't remember it that well. It seemed, in my mind, to have a 70's aesthetic - which would make sense because if it came out in 1980, that means it was designed and animated in the 70's.


So?



> And hey, Rock & Rule was furry! The characters were dogs, cats and rats who'd evolved intelligence (and rock music, and bad hair) after humans self-destructed.


I haven't actually seen the entire movie (downloading it even as I type); but from what I have seen, they just look like button-nosed humans.  

On an off note:  Aside from the button nose, one of the male characters appears to look a lot like Pips from _FernGully_ (or like Ren from _The Pirates of Dark Water_, if you account for flaming red hair rather than towhead blond).


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 15, 2007)

Chakat Scirocco said:
			
		

> Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Sep 15, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Ladyhawke. Stars Matthew Broderick, Michelle Pfeiffer and that guy who's name I can only ever remember whenever I don't need to. It's about a man who turns into a wolf at night and his lover, who turns into a hawk during the day. More of a love story than anything, though.



you are thinking of Rutger Hauer


----------



## Holley (Sep 16, 2007)

Tank Girl 

EDIT: Is there anywhere else to buy Kaze Ghost Warrior from?  The only store linked from their site is A) Craptacular (kept trying to sell me unrelated stuff in the checkout) and B) Gouging on the shipping (I've bought stuff from the US that weighed more than 5 times as much and cost half what they're after!)


----------



## Chakat Scirocco (Sep 17, 2007)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
			
		

> No need to be an a-hole.


Umm...how, exactly, am I supposedly being an a-hole?  I simply expressed my indifference as to whether or not _Animalympics_ has a '70s aesthetic.


----------

